# Aquael Brillux



## chrisjj (17 Oct 2009)

Hello all,

About to venture into the world of keeping fish!

I'm thinking of starting with a 2ft tank - for tropical fish with some plants.

I'm designing my aquascape at the moment and lokking fo a tank!

I've seen the Aquael Brillux 60, which sounds good, but I can't find any reviews - can anyone help - is it any good?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## George Farmer (17 Oct 2009)

Hi Chris and welcome to UKAPS!

I've no experience of the AquaEl Brillux but after a quick search I can see that it's a nice looking tank with enough light to grow most plants.  Internal filters are 'out of fashion' with most planted tank folk, but there's no real reason why you can't succeed with an off-the-shelf system like that.

Good luck and please feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## chrisjj (9 Dec 2009)

I've now got it, done a fishless cycle, and added a few fish & shrimp

Very pleased with the tank & enjoying getting into aquariums!


----------



## andyh (9 Dec 2009)

post some pictures, i looked at getting a brillux a while back, would love to see one in action!


----------



## Fred Dulley (10 Dec 2009)

I would love one of these.
Look forward to pics.


----------



## AdAndrews (10 Dec 2009)

me too, i was thinking of getting one of these about a year ago


----------



## chrisjj (10 Dec 2009)

Here are a few photos - none of the tank it self though - I'll have to taek some!

Pic 1 - setting up


Pic 2 - 1 week





Pic 3 - 4 weeks


----------



## andyh (10 Dec 2009)

Looking good

I like the path it gives a feeling of depth.
It will obviously fill in a lot once those plants get growing, whats the small plant you have growing in the slate pieces, HC? 

Need a photo of the whole thing though!!


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Dec 2009)

looks an awesome tank  whats the black thing thats seems to be screwed on in pic1? is it just the bracket for the filter??


----------



## chrisjj (11 Dec 2009)

Yep - HC - doesn't seem to be growing much though.

I haven't added any ferts of any kind yet - want to make sure they won't affect my fish & shrimp - any suggestions?

Yep - it's the filter bracket top right (suckers, not screwed in).

Will get a pic of whole thing!

Cheers


----------



## Fred Dulley (11 Dec 2009)

chrisjj said:
			
		

> Yep - HC - doesn't seem to be growing much though.
> 
> I haven't added any ferts of any kind yet - want to make sure they won't affect my fish & shrimp - any suggestions?



Well there is your reason. Could you or I be expected to grow if we didn't eat? No. The same applies for plants.
Of course the ferts won't harm the fish or shrimp. Countless of us dose EI and experienced no deaths that have been linked to excessive nutrients. Most common cause of deaths in planted tanks is due to high CO2.


----------



## andyh (11 Dec 2009)

Further to Fred's comments, just be careful if you buy any all in one ferts (avoid ones with copper in) it will kill your shrimps instantly)


----------



## Fred Dulley (11 Dec 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Further to Fred's comments, just be careful if you buy any all in one ferts (avoid ones with copper in) it will kill your shrimps instantly)



Plenty of all in one ferts contain copper but it is in minimal amounts that don't kill shrimp. Everyone worries far too much about ferts containing copper when keeping shrimp.


----------



## chrisjj (11 Dec 2009)

OK - please could you suggest a suitable of the shelf fertilizer I can go and buy - what is EI?


----------



## Fred Dulley (11 Dec 2009)

Tropica Plant Nutrition+ would do nicely for your tank.
With that kind of lighting on that size tank, you should be looking at pressurized CO2. 
See here for EI. viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1211&start=0


----------



## andyh (11 Dec 2009)

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Tropica Plant Nutrition+ would do nicely for your tank.
> With that kind of lighting on that size tank, you should be looking at pressurized CO2.
> See here for EI. http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.ph ... 11&start=0



I second that TPN is good.


----------



## chrisjj (15 Dec 2009)

I haven't managed to get any TPN yet, but added some liquid ferts that came with the tank a few days ago & the plants seem to be doing well for it.  

CO2 is not an option - it was hard enough getting the tank past the OH


----------



## Fred Dulley (15 Dec 2009)

chrisjj said:
			
		

> I haven't managed to get any TPN yet,



Remember, its the TPN*+* you want. As the "+" version contains N+P.

If you're not using CO2 then at least use Easycarbo and provide lots of sheltering plants to block out some light intensity.


----------



## Mortis (15 Dec 2009)

You could also try DIY yeast + sugar CO2 supplemented by liquid carbon.


----------



## chrisjj (17 Dec 2009)

Here's a couple of pictures of the whole tank.


----------



## NeilW (18 Dec 2009)

haha I see your tank has got struck by christmas as well!  My gf whacked a snowman sticker on my filter, before she was trying to stick it behind on the glass so it looked like it was stood on a rock


----------

